# Blöcke / Gegenstände Zufalls - generieren



## Feeder (4. Aug 2014)

Hi,

ich sitze dabei die ersten Blöcke in das Spiel zu intigrien sie sollen sich Random regenrieren und maximal und mindestends 20 sein. Ich arbeite dabei mit der Klasse java.util.Random die mir super einen Zufalls x und y verschafft.

Dazu meine Frage: Wie funktioniert der genau arbeitet der mit Zeit, weil Zufällig kann man ja sonst nicht imperativ ausdrücken ?


{Nehme eine beliebige Zahl } Error: Was ist eine beliebige Zahl ;(;(;(;(

Nun kommen wir zum eigentlichen Problem das mit Y klappt recht doch die X nunja x wird immer gleich 
gezeichnet.


```
package game2D.Random;

import game2D.blocks.Qudratic_Block;
import javax.swing.Timer;

public class Random_NormalBlock implements Random{

    int y,x;
    Timer time;
    @Override
    public void throwcube(Qudratic_Block o) {
        y = new java.util.Random().nextInt(250);
        x = new java.util.Random().nextInt(540);
        o.setX(x);
        o.setY(y);
      
    }
    @Override
    public int getY() {
        return y;
    }

    @Override
    public int getX() {
        return x;
    }

   
    
}
```


```
package game2D.Random;

import game2D.blocks.Qudratic_Block;

public interface Random {
    
    public void throwcube(Qudratic_Block o);
    public int getY();
    public int getX();
    

}
```


```
package game2D.blocks;

import game2D.Player;
import game2D.Random.Random_NormalBlock;
import java.awt.Image;


public class Normal_Block implements Qudratic_Block{

    int x,y;
    Random_NormalBlock rnd;
    boolean falling, canfall;
    String name;
    Image image;
    
    public Normal_Block(String name, Image img){
       this.name = name;
       this.image = img;
       rnd = new Random_NormalBlock();
       rnd.throwcube(this);
    }

 

    @Override
    public void onCollision(Player p) {
    }

    @Override
    public void setX(int x) {
        this.x = x;
    }

    @Override
    public void setY(int y) {
        this.y = y;
    }

    @Override
    public void setName(String name) {
        this.name = name;
    }

    @Override
    public void setImage(Image image) {
        this.image = image;
    }

    @Override
    public int getX() {
        return x;
        
    }

    @Override
    public int getY() {
        return rnd.getY();
    }

    @Override
    public int getWidht() {
       return image.getWidth(null);
    }

    @Override
    public int getHeight() {
      return image.getHeight(null);
    }

    @Override
    public boolean isfallingdown() {
        return falling;
    }

    @Override
    public boolean canfallingdown() {
       return canfall;
    }

    @Override
    public String getName() {
        return name;
    }

    @Override
    public Image getImage() {
        return image;
    }

    @Override
    public void beginfalling() {
        falling = true;
    }
    
    
}
```


```
package game2D.blocks;

import game2D.Player;
import java.awt.Image;

public interface Qudratic_Block {
    
    public void onCollision(Player p);
    public void setX(int x);
    public void setY(int y);
    public void setName(String name);
    public void setImage(Image image);
    public void beginfalling();
    public int getX();
    public int getY();
    public int getWidht();
    public int getHeight();  
    public boolean isfallingdown();
    public boolean canfallingdown();
    public String getName();   
    public Image getImage();

    
    
    
}
```


----------



## lord239123 (4. Aug 2014)

Soll das Spiel mal so ähnlich wie Minecraft sein?
Falls ja, kann ich dir den Perlin Noise oder den Simplex Noise Algorithmus empfehlen.
Du solltest dir dafür mal den Wikipedia 
Artikel durchlesen.


----------



## Feeder (4. Aug 2014)

Nunja es soll in Anfänger 2D Spiel sein mit Items und Hunger und so aber kein Minecraft  

Guck hier, noch ist halt der Bug drin 
Siehe Anhang


----------



## Feeder (4. Aug 2014)

Hab einen anderen Algorythmus. Danke


----------

